# Microsoft Trackball



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

5 dollars for a MS "Track-ball" is reasonable.
Knowing: full well, that it might, not be in "pristine", condition.
It's a "shot in the dark" -
let the buyer "beware"! 

rossfingal


----------



## Exterous (Dec 19, 2011)

A wired trackball can be hard to find esp if you want a thumb trackball. For $5 I would have taken the risk (Had to pay $40 for my wireless logitech one since no one makes a wired kind I like anymore)


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

It's only 5 bucks. If it doesn't work give it to the cat to play with.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------

